# PHP - JSON Encoder Umlaute Probleme



## g3radiochris (1. April 2008)

Hallo @all,

bin nun schon seit mehren Tagen am "googlen" und rum probieren.
Ich würde gerne aus einem PHP-Array-Object ein JSON-Object erstellen.
Dies klappt soweit auch sehr gut, doch leider gibt es hier Probleme mit Umlauten

Kleines Beispiel:

```
$groupTemp["id"] = 1;
	$groupTemp["name"] = "äöüß";
	$groups[] = $groupTemp;
	
	$groupTemp["id"] = 2;
	$groupTemp["name"] = utf8_decode("äöüß");
	$groups[] = $groupTemp;
	
        // json_encode Funktion PHP 5.2
	echo json_encode($groups);
       
        // Services_JSON von Michal Migurski
	$json = new Services_JSON();
	echo $json->encode($groups);
```

Ausgabe:

```
[{"id":1,"name":"\u00e4\u00f6\u00fc\u00df"},{"id":2,"name":""}]
[{"id":1,"name":"\u00e4\u00f6\u00fc\u00df"},{"id":2,"name":"\u0000\u0000"}]
```

Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
Muss ich die Werte vorher irgendwie "umwandeln" und wenn ja wie?

Bin für jede Hilfe/Idee/Tip dankbar.
Danke und bis bald.
Christoph


----------



## Gumbo (1. April 2008)

Mir scheint, dass die Eingabe überhaupt nicht UTF-8-kodiert ist, weswegen utf8_decode() auch nur eine leere Zeichenkette zurückliefert.


----------



## g3radiochris (2. April 2008)

Hi,

die Datei ist eigentlich utf-8-kodiert, benutze Eclipse und hier habe ich bei Textfile encoding "UTF-8" für alle Datein angegeben.
Kann ich das evtl. irgendwie prüfen in welche Kodierung das ganze vorliegt?

Danke und bis bald.
Christoph


----------

